# Have you ever seen this type of firefighter truck?



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

what cities does this truck serve?








http://ymlp.com/zOdzbH


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

It serves Los Angeles. It's on the truck -_-


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

manitopia, I know it is writen los angeles on the truck, but I would like to know what else cities this kind of truck serve....


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

Oh, then it should say


> "What cities does this _type of_ truck serve?"


When you say "this truck", that refers to that specific one in the picture

:cheers:


----------



## sdhwadfk (Mar 25, 2013)

It serves Los Angeles. It's on the truck


----------



## Trupman (May 17, 2010)

IMHO it's from LA.


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

Highcliff said:


> manitopia, I know it is writen los angeles on the truck, but I would like to know what else cities this kind of truck serve....


most US cities use that type of truck


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

^^^^
bringme...very thank you for your answer....I am impressed about this extra large firefighter truck...


----------

